# Contador de 63 a 255 y de 255 a 63



## giovanoti90 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hola a todos estoy haciendo una practica que se debe hacer con dos contadores 74193.
Tienen que contar desde 63 hasta 255 y de 255 a 63:
1. Utilice dos contadores síncronos digitales 74LS193 para generar la siguiente
secuencia de conteo 63,64,65,66,....,255 (ascendente) o 255,254,253,...63.
La entrada (GO) se utiliza para lanzar el conteo. Cuando el conteo finalice, los
displays de siete segmentos ánodo común utilizados para mostrar el conteo en
hexadecimal, se apagan hasta que se presione nuevamente el pulsador GO.

bueno yo ya conecte los 2 contadores en cascada y todo eso para que me cuente hasta 255(FF). En los datos les puse el 63 en binario para que arrancara en ese numero cuando sea ascendente. Lo que no se hacer es que se apaguen los displays cuando finalice el conteo y otro problema que tengo es q al momento de volverlo descendente, no me arranca desde FF sino desde 3F(63).

Espero porfavor me puedan ayudar a terminar este contador.

Adjunto el circuito que llevo realizado en circuit maker:


saludos y Gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 15, 2011)

giovanoti90 dijo:


> Hola a todos estoy haciendo una practica que se debe hacer con dos contadores 74193.
> Tienen que contar desde 63 hasta 255 y de 255 a 63:
> 1. Utilice dos contadores síncronos digitales 74LS193 para generar la siguiente
> secuencia de conteo 63,64,65,66,....,255 (ascendente) o 255,254,253,...63.
> ...


Hola Amigo, bueno debes agregar una logica que detenga la cuenta ascendente cuando esta alcance el valor FF.
Ademas debes agregar otra logica que detenga la cuenta regresiva cuando la misma llegue a 63.
Puedes realizarlo con compuertas tomando la señal de la salida de los contadores.-


----------

